# Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

					Laut den beiden Marktforschungsinstituten Gartner und IDC seien die Verkäufe von Desktop-PCs, Notebooks und 2-in-1- sowie All-in-One-Geräten im zweiten Quartal 2015 wieder stark geschrumpft. Um etwa 10 Prozent sollen die Absätze zurückgegangenen sein, Windows 10 soll den Kurs wieder etwas stabilisieren.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*


----------



## Ion (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



> Ab dem kommenden Jahr  werden wieder mehr Verkäufe erwartet (womöglich dann durch neue  Prozessoren und Grafikkarten in neuen Fertigungsverfahren).


Als wüsste der OEM-Käufer worin der Unterschied zwischen einem Haswell und Skylake liegen würde. Bei Grafikkarten mit den zahlreichen Rebrands ist´s ja noch schlimmer


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Immer diese Marktanalysen.
Das einzige, was sie wirklich können, ist zu erklären, wieso sie sich geirrt haben.


----------



## FortuneHunter (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass in diesen Monaten von Privatanwendern (OEM-Käufern) wohl kein großes Interesse an neuer Hardware zu erwarten ist.
Was jetzt mehr zählt sind Garten, Urlaub etc.

@Ion Die Rebrands/Refreshes sind doch gradezu ideal für OEM-Verkäufer ... Hauptsache die ZAHL ist höher, die in der Beschreibung angegeben werden kann.

Und für einen unbedarften klingt AMD R9 380 besser als AMD R9 290 bzw GTX 960  4GByte besser als GTX 780 3 GByte.
Das es hier ganz anders aussieht realisiert man doch nur wenn man sich damit auseinandersetzt ... was die meisten OEM-Käufer aber nicht tun ... Sonst würden sie nicht OEM kaufen, sondern sich einen Rechner selbst konfigurieren oder selbst zusammenbauen.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> @Ion Die Rebrands/Refreshes sind doch gradezu ideal für OEM-Verkäufer ... Hauptsache die ZAHL ist höher, die in der Beschreibung angegeben werden kann.
> 
> Und für einen unbedarften klingt AMD R9 380 besser als AMD R9 290 bzw GTX 960  4GByte besser als GTX 780 3 GByte.



Da hast du zwar Recht, aber die 960 ist kein 780 Rebrand


----------



## Kondar (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



Ion schrieb:


> Als wüsste der OEM-Käufer worin der Unterschied zwischen einem Haswell und Skylake liegen würde. Bei Grafikkarten mit den zahlreichen Rebrands ist´s ja noch schlimmer



Stimmt.
Hatte vor kurzem ein Intel Q9200 für mein Retro Rechner gekauft und auf dem Ding stemmt alle "gewöhnlichen" Dinge mehr als gut.
Wenn man kein Zocker ist liegen die Gründe zum aufrüsten woanders (Towerfarbe oder so  )


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Ich glaube kaum das Windows 10 die Verkaufszahlen des PC-Markts schwer verbessert. Als Office-User kann man selbst mit einem alten Dual-Core noch arbeiten. Ich wohne nahe Leer (Ostfriesland) und dort gibts keinen einizigen ordentlichen Pc Laden. Wenn dann paar Laptops und paar Office-Kisten. Würde gerne mal einen Hardcore-Hardware-Markt sehen, ich wär der Erste Kunde . Die ganzen Mediamarkt, Expert Bening etc. Kunden würden dann mal sehen was der PC alles auf dem Kasten hat .


----------



## Ion (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Die ganzen Mediamarkt, Expert Bening etc. Kunden würden dann mal sehen was der PC alles auf dem Kasten hat .



Würden sie das?
Du sagst doch selbst das ein alter Dual Core noch für Internet etc. ausreicht. Ich bezweifle daher, dass etwaige Kunden die Power eines 5820K @ 4.2GHz zu schätzen wüssten.
DDR3 oder GDDR5? Ist das ein neues Waschmittel? Ich kenne sogar Leute die nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Ram und Vram kennen.


----------



## T-Drive (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Ich glaube schon dass viele Allround in One Fertig-PC Käufer warten, bis die neuen Superrechner von der Stange mit W10 ausgestattet sind. Die Einzelheiten sind nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache der Knecht kann ALLES.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Eine neue Kategorie:   Der "Allround-in-One" PC !  

Statistiken sagen, dass die meisten nicht technikaffinen Menschen bei neuen Betriebssystemen erst mal skeptisch sind.  Meistens setzten sie sich besser durch, wenn sie sich vom vorherigen System möglichst wenig unterschieden haben.


----------



## padme (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich kenne sogar Leute die nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Ram und Vram kennen.



Was solche Leute kennst du? ...nicht zu wissen was Quantenvakuum ist, wäre ja gerade noch vertretbar, aber das geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Ion, genau deshalb sollte es auch im Hardcore_Hardware_Markt Nerds wie uns geben, die den Leuten den Unterschied erklären, man besten mit der Bratpfanne


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich kenne sogar Leute die nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Ram und Vram kennen.



Öhm ...  technisch gibts da eigentlich auch keinen großen Unterschied,  außer dem Ort wo er eingesetzt wird.  Und VRAM wird meistens von einer schnelleren Sorte verbaut, weil er aufgrund der Unterschiede zwischen Multi(-aber-wenig-)Kern-Prozessoren und Vielkernprozessoren häufigere Zugriffe hat.


----------



## TheMiz (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

desktop-Pc's sterben immer mehr aus, nur eine frage der zeit bis fast alle umgestiegen sind auf mini-htpc's, tablets oder laptops/netbooks. und gezockt wird sowieso auf konsolen.


----------



## Escom2 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



TheMiz schrieb:


> desktop-Pc's sterben immer mehr aus, nur eine frage der zeit bis fast alle umgestiegen sind auf mini-htpc's, tablets oder laptops/netbooks. und gezockt wird sowieso auf konsolen.


Was für ein Blödsinn!
Dann versuche mal Star Citizens auf deiner Konsole zu spielen. Für richtiges Gaming wirst du immer einen "richtigen" Rechner benötigen.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Wer kauft sich einen neuen PC bevor er in den Sommerurlaub fliegt?  Klar ist die Zeit von April bis Juni Umsatzschwach aber dafür wird die Reisebranche sich freuen um diese Zeit.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn!
> Dann versuche mal Star Citizens auf deiner Konsole zu spielen. Für richtiges Gaming wirst du immer einen "richtigen" Rechner benötigen.



Es werden über kurz oder lang einfach keine PC Spiele mehr entwickelt, weil die Gewinnspanne zu gering ist.
In 10 Jahren spielen wir alle mit Smartphones, die an den Fernseher angeschlossen sind.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



TheMiz schrieb:


> desktop-Pc's sterben immer mehr aus, nur eine frage der zeit bis fast alle umgestiegen sind auf mini-htpc's, tablets oder laptops/netbooks. und gezockt wird sowieso auf konsolen.



Nein. Nur weil ein paar andere Märkte wachsen, heißt das nicht dass der PC-Markt schrumpft. 

Der PC ist nebenbei die beliebteste Spiele-Plattform, vor den Konsolen. 

Und du darfst auch gerne mal versuchen, auf etwas anderem ernsthaft zu arbeiten.


----------



## TheMiz (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und du darfst auch gerne mal versuchen, auf etwas anderem ernsthaft zu arbeiten.


im büro darf der Pc gerne bleiben, schließlich wurde er ja dafür gemacht - um als Arbeitswerkzeug zu dienen. in den Privat haushalten hingegen wird er bald aussterben. und in puncto gaming darf der Pc auch gerne als das dienen wozu er gemacht wurde: als arbeitsgerät, auf dem man gute spiele für konsolen programmieren kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



TheMiz schrieb:


> im büro darf der Pc gerne bleiben, schließlich wurde er ja dafür gemacht - um als Arbeitswerkzeug zu dienen. in den Privat haushalten hingegen wird er bald aussterben. und in puncto gaming darf der Pc auch gerne als das dienen wozu er gemacht wurde: als arbeitsgerät, auf dem man gute spiele für konsolen programmieren kann.



Diese Meinung gibt es schon ewig.  Schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt gibt es Menschen die meinen, die Konsolen würden den PC als Spieleplattform ablösen.  Und was ist?  Der PC ist nach wie vor die Spieleplattform mit der größten Verbreitung, den meisten Spielen, der g rößten Variabilität, den meisten Verkäufen, dem größten Umsatz, und natürlich auch ein technologischer Vorreiter. 

Ich glaube, dass die Konsolen aussterben ist wahrscheinlicher als dass der PC ausstirbt.  Wo wären die denn ohne PC?  Mal ganz zu schweigen davon dass sie nicht existieren würden,  dass ihre Hardware nicht existieren würde, und sie keine Spiele hätten,  so würden sie technologisch einfach stagnieren.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



TheMiz schrieb:


> desktop-Pc's sterben immer mehr aus, nur eine frage der zeit bis fast alle umgestiegen sind auf mini-htpc's, tablets oder laptops/netbooks. und gezockt wird sowieso auf konsolen.



Passt aber nicht zu dem Fakt dass der PC bei Ubisoft, einem der größten AAA Publisher aktuell im letzten und aktuellen Quartal die stärkste bzw zweitstärkste Plattform ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ab 2016 wird PCGaming mehr Umsatz generieren als alle Konsolen zusammen:
Playing games on the PC is making a comeback - CNET

Nicht umsonst meinen Spieleentwickler dass PC Gaming gerade in einem goldenem Zeitalter ist:
XCOM 2 creative director: "PC gaming is in a golden age" - PC Gamer

Und der mobile Trend stagniert stark, die meisten Entwickler wechseln zum PC:
Second Study Shows European Devs Moving Away From Mobile to PC - VGChartz

Also kurz gesagt:
Dein Beitrag ist falsch.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Liegt aber auch daran, das es fast keine Leistungssteigerungen mehr gibt und für die meiste Software auch noch eine P4 oder C2D mit XP ausreicht. Da bleiben die alten Geräte einfach neben Tablets etc. bestehen.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Liegt aber auch daran, das es fast keine Leistungssteigerungen mehr gibt und für die meiste Software auch noch eine P4 oder C2D mit XP ausreicht. Da bleiben die alten Geräte einfach neben Tablets etc. bestehen.



Ja eben, der 0815 Nutzer braucht einfach nichts Neues, das alte Ding reicht vollkommen aus.
Der Gamingsektor ist da was gänzlich anderes.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Liegt aber auch daran, das es fast keine Leistungssteigerungen mehr gibt und für die meiste Software auch noch eine P4 oder C2D mit XP ausreicht. Da bleiben die alten Geräte einfach neben Tablets etc. bestehen.



Das stimmt. Meine DualCore aus 2006 arbeitet noch als Backup-Server,  und selbst mit Windows Server 2012 fühlt er sich nicht katastrophal langsam an.  Ich denke, als Office-PC wäre der nach wie vor zu gebrauchen. 

In letzter Zeit hat sich leistungstechnisch einfach nicht besonders viel getan.  AMD kommt gar nicht mehr vorwärts,  und bei Intel ist der Leistungszuwachs in den kleineren Modellen auch ziemlich stagniert.  Subjektiv gibt zwischen einem i5 3xxx und einem i5 4xxx keinen Unterschied. 

Auf der anderen Seite sind aber auch die Anforderungen der Software kaum noch gewachsen, von Spielen mal abgesehen. Durch mehr Erfahrung und bessere Optimierung sind einige Anforderungen sogar zurückgegangen.  Ich bin zwar kein großer Befürworter der neueren Windows Systeme, aber sie fühlen sich im Alltag auch auf schlechter Hardware wirklich flüssig und schnell an. 

Dasselbe gilt für Linux, da ist in den letzten Jahren auch eher abgespeckt worden. Sehr kleine und schnelle Systeme verbreiten sich gerade wie sonst was, beispielsweise Mint. Auch Arch habe ich in letzter Zeit häufiger gesehen.  Und natürlich Android,  obwohl das mittlerweile fast Spezialfall ist.


----------



## Escom2 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es werden über kurz oder lang einfach keine PC Spiele mehr entwickelt, weil die Gewinnspanne zu gering ist.
> In 10 Jahren spielen wir alle mit Smartphones, die an den Fernseher angeschlossen sind.


Werden wir sicher nicht, einfach deswegen weil es in 10 Jahren 8k oder mehr Pixel auf dem Fernseher gibt und entsprechend steigt der Leistungshunger. Ein Smartphone wird weder in meinem noch in deinem Leben leistungsfähig genug sein, um mit aktuellen Spielen fertig zu werden.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Naja mit den "aktuellen" Spielen von heute sicherlich schon.
Die Grundannahme ist das man in einen Tower PC immer mehr Leistung hereinbekommt als in ein Smartphone, der PC hat also solange er entwickelt aufgrund des Platzvorteils immer einen Leistungsvorteil gegenüber den kleineren Geräten. Solange also Spiele immer auf dem Niveau der "aktuellen" möglichen Hardware für einen PC (der nicht Platztechnisch zusammengeschrumpft wird) entwickelt werden wird ein Smartphone da sicherlich nie mithalten können.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Werden wir sicher nicht, einfach deswegen weil es in 10 Jahren 8k oder mehr Pixel auf dem Fernseher gibt und entsprechend steigt der Leistungshunger. Ein Smartphone wird weder in meinem noch in deinem Leben leistungsfähig genug sein, um mit aktuellen Spielen fertig zu werden.



Ahahahaha  

Meinst du, dass jedes aktuelle Smartphone nicht die zum gleichen Zeitpunkt aktuellen Spiele darstellen kann?    Weil die Spiele von vor 5 Jahren sollten eigentlich jetzt bald schon möglich sein. 
Und die Handys holen immer weiter auf ...   Mit Einschränkungen sollten Spiele darauf laufen. 

Wenn demnächst die neuen Lumias mit 8-Kernern und Windows 10 kommen, kann ich ja mal schauen ob man da Crysis oder so drauf bekommt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Werden wir sicher nicht, einfach deswegen weil es in 10 Jahren 8k oder mehr Pixel auf dem Fernseher gibt und entsprechend steigt der Leistungshunger. Ein Smartphone wird weder in meinem noch in deinem Leben leistungsfähig genug sein, um mit aktuellen Spielen fertig zu werden.



Schon mal geguckt, wie sich die Leistungsfähigkeit der Smartphones in den letzten paar Jahren entwickelt hat?


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Selbst wenn sie zum Mond fliegen mit ihren Eiföns oder Tabletten, Vor einem Blechkasten zu sitzen in dem man alle Einzelteile wechseln kann ist für mich Kult, und da bin und bleibe ich nicht der Einzigste.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Natürlich, aber wird immer weiter in die Nische verdrängt.
Ich muss doch nur die Freunde meiner Kinder anschauen.
Da haben von 10 Leuten vielleicht noch einen einen PC, den aber nicht zum spielen, sondern weil er einfach schon da war, die Dinger sind dann 10 Jahre und älter und man nutzt die fürs Internet, weil der Monitor größer ist als auf dem Smartphone.
Aber eine Spiele Kiste hat keiner der Freunde meiner Kinder.
Wenn gespielt wird, dann entweder Konsole oder gleich auf dem Smartphone oder Tablet.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Kann uns doch egal sein, die Gamingsparte hingegen ist stetig am wachsen, nur kauft der 0815 Kunde für Facebook und co. keinen Destkop PC mehr, sondern ein Tablet oder nutzt gleich sein Smartphone weil komfortabler/tragbarer.

Der PC Gamingsektor hingegen ist stetig am Wachsen.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Natürlich sind die Prognosen düster, aber die vielen jungen Leute hier im Forum zeigen ja dass es nicht so rapide abwärts geht mit dem Gaming-PC. Das Interesse an der Technik kommt mit dem Heranwachsen ...


----------



## Kinguin (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Naja der Durchschnittsnutzer bzw generell der Mainstream gibt sich halt mit viel weniger zufrieden.
Wir sind halt nicht nur an einem Punkt angelangt,wo es langsamer vorangeht (zumindest in einigen Bereichen),sondern wo der Durchschnittsuser einfach nicht mehr braucht.
Auch Gaming fällt teilweise in dem Bereich,dort gibt man sich auch zb mit dem Autorennspiel oder dem Strategiespiel auf dem Tablet zufrieden.
Oder eine Runde Hearthstone mal,halt solche Spiele.
Außerdem sind mobile,kompakte Geräte einfach viel beliebter als der dicke Klotz unterm Tisch.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Ich liebe dicke Klötze ...


----------



## Kinguin (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich liebe dicke Klötze ...



Ist halt Geschmackssache.^^ (und hängt eben davon ab,was man braucht und wo der Anwendungsbereich liegt)
Bevorzuge mittlerweile selber die kompakte Variante,arbeite auch nur noch auf meinem Ultrabook,wenn ich mehr Arbeitsfläche brauche ,dann mit dem Monitor verbinden.
Muss aber sagen dein Phantek ist mir persönlich auch viel zu groß,dabei ist das eigentlich nur ein normaler Midi Tower PC. 
Habe selber ein Fractal Mini,aber selbst da möchte ich nochmal eine ganze Nummer kleiner gehen.
Leider ist die Gehäuseauswahl dort für mich aktuell nicht zufrieden stellend.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Bei mir gehts genau in entgegengesetzter Richtung. Wenn ich endlich mal Zeit habe werd ich den Rechner in einen Schrank oder Tisch integrieren. Ich bin ein Fan von Ordnung und Übersicht. Platz im Haus hab ich genug 

Aaber, wir schweifen ab.


----------



## Escom2 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass jedes aktuelle Smartphone nicht die zum gleichen Zeitpunkt aktuellen Spiele darstellen kann?    Weil die Spiele von vor 5 Jahren sollten eigentlich jetzt bald schon möglich sein.
> Und die Handys holen immer weiter auf ...   Mit Einschränkungen sollten Spiele darauf laufen.


Eben keine aktuellen Spiele, immer Spiele die 5 Jahre oder mehr älter sind als das jeweilige Smartphone.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn demnächst die neuen Lumias mit 8-Kernern und Windows 10 kommen, kann ich ja mal schauen ob man da Crysis oder so drauf bekommt.


Was nützen dir X Kerne, wenn sie nur für Sekunden die volle Leistung bringen und danach ihr Energiebudget aufgebraucht haben. Für Smartphones mit PC Leistung muß erst noch Supraleitung bei Zimmertemperatur erfunden werden.


----------



## Escom2 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber wird immer weiter in die Nische verdrängt.
> Ich muss doch nur die Freunde meiner Kinder anschauen.
> Aber eine Spiele Kiste hat keiner der Freunde meiner Kinder.
> Wenn gespielt wird, dann entweder Konsole oder gleich auf dem Smartphone oder Tablet.


Ungefähr so wie Hi-Fi, die Kids von heute glauben tatsächlich, daß eine 128bit mp3 genauso gut klingt wie eine CD, die auch schon schlechter ist als eine Schallplatte oder Audio-DVD.
Aber klar, wenn man sich die aktuelle "Musik" mit Smartphonehörstöpseln völlig übersteuert in die Birne kloppt, dann hört sich alles gleich an.
Und jetzt geh mit deinen Kiddies bei 1024X768 mit 15fps spielen.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Eben keine aktuellen Spiele, immer Spiele die 5 Jahre oder mehr älter sind als das jeweilige Smartphone.
> 
> Was nützen dir X Kerne, wenn sie nur für Sekunden die volle Leistung bringen und danach ihr Energiebudget aufgebraucht haben. Für Smartphones mit PC Leistung muß erst noch Supraleitung bei Zimmertemperatur erfunden werden.



Naja, bei dem Tempo in dem die Smartphones aktuell aufholen, sollten sie in ein bis zwei Generationen in der Lage sein, auch die aktuellen Titel abzuspielen. Vielleicht mit etwas weniger hübscher Grafik,  aber lauffähig. 


Ja die Energie ist ein Problem, aber das läuft aktuell auch noch überraschend gut. Die meisten Handys schalten ja nicht gleich bei 30°C ab 




Escom2 schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie Hi-Fi, die Kids von heute glauben  tatsächlich, daß eine 128bit mp3 genauso gut klingt wie eine CD, die  auch schon schlechter ist als eine Schallplatte oder Audio-DVD.
> Aber klar, wenn man sich die aktuelle "Musik" mit Smartphonehörstöpseln  völlig übersteuert in die Birne kloppt, dann hört sich alles gleich an.
> Und jetzt geh mit deinen Kiddies bei 1024X768 mit 15fps spielen.



Eine Schallplatte die besser klingt als eine CD?  Ne sorry ... vielleicht wenn man sie über die Smartphonestöpsel ausgibt  
Aber so schön Schallplatten auch sind,  so analog sind sie auch.


----------



## Atent123 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*

Glaubt ihr man könnte theorethisch auf dem Snapdragon 810 V2 irgendwie CoD 4 zum laufen bringen ?
Also von der reinen Leistung her ?


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vor Windows-10-Start: Die PC-Verkäufe schrumpfen wieder stark*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr man könnte theorethisch auf dem Snapdragon 810 V2 irgendwie CoD 4 zum laufen bringen ?
> Also von der reinen Leistung her ?



Das scheitert schon allein daran, dass das ARM Prozessoren sind, keine x86 oder AMD64 Prozessoren. 

Leistungstechnisch ist das schwierig zu sagen. 

Der Prozessor könnte es vielleicht schaffen, der Adreno Grafikchip sollte das eigentlich auch schon irgendwie machen.  


Aber das Problem ist wie schon oben erwähnt, dass Handy-Hardware nicht dauerhaft unter Volllast laufen kann. Das packen Stromversorung und Kühlung nicht.


----------

